# Kayak storage



## wtcobb (May 17, 2013)

Looking for some advice on kayak storage. I'm hoping to hang a pair of kayaks on the back of a garage for the summer to free up some space inside. I've seen the wall-mount cradles and those should work fine, but my concern is with the mouth of the kayak being open to water/critters. Even in the product photo you can see the opening, which would fill up with rain water or make a lovely home for squirrels:



These are pretty inexpensive kayaks, so there's no skirt or enclosure to affix to the top. Any creative ideas to safely cover the kayaks?


----------



## Puck it (May 17, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Looking for some advice on kayak storage. I'm hoping to hang a pair of kayaks on the back of a garage for the summer to free up some space inside. I've seen the wall-mount cradles and those should work fine, but my concern is with the mouth of the kayak being open to water/critters. Even in the product photo you can see the opening, which would fill up with rain water or make a lovely home for squirrels:
> 
> View attachment 8920
> 
> These are pretty inexpensive kayaks, so there's no skirt or enclosure to affix to the top. Any creative ideas to safely cover the kayaks?



Bungee cords and plastic contractor garbage bags


----------



## wtcobb (May 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Bungee cords and plastic contractor garbage bags



Nice idea - I have both of those too. Thanks!


----------



## Cannonball (May 20, 2013)

I have a similar kayak and store it basically the same way (but vertically).  Just turn it around so the deck faces the wall.  Not much gets in.


----------



## bigbog (May 20, 2013)

Puck It/Cannonball's should work...or just get a neoprene cockpit cover... Might(maybe not) have to loosen your back pad(name?) for cover to properly fit...  Think any kayak, now Recreational-Boat shop will have some inexpensive things as lots of kayak/canoe shops are being turned into Disneyworld-recreational boat shops where they used to stock quality stuff.......lots of stuff is now generic...


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2013)

No garage to hang it in (ceiling pully system)? I mean I guess a kayak should do OK with water perpetually in it, it is a boat, right? :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (May 24, 2013)

Not if it freezes, that could split it open like a walnut. 

Just get a low cost cockpit cover. 

Even when I hang them in my garage I use the cockpit covers to keep spiders etc from getting in.


----------



## bigbog (May 24, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Not if it freezes, that could split it open like a walnut. ...



With some materials = yes can split, but then there are some other materials that do fine in winter.
If you do the hanging-thing...a wider sling has always worked better for not allowing for any material bend...fwiw...but seems like boats/kayaks held on their side in cradles do pretty well.


----------



## mlctvt (May 24, 2013)

bigbog said:


> but seems like boats/kayaks held on their side in cradles do pretty well.



I agree, the strongest part of a kayak is the side seam so that's usually the best way to store them. Some kayak's decks will sag when stored upright or the bottoms can sag inward if stored upside down. This is especially true of longer sea kayaks.


----------



## wtcobb (May 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> No garage to hang it in (ceiling pully system)?



Currently they're in the garage hanging from the ceiling, but my 60 year old mother who's 5'nothing can't get them down on her own (she loves kayaking though). 

I think the cockpit covers could be the best solution, per mlctvt. These at Backcountry aren't bad:

http://www.backcountry.com/harmony-cockpit-cover

I'll just have to measure and make sure they'll fit- they have plenty of size options available, so it's just a matter of picking the closest one. Keeping the creepy crawlies out would be a big win - mom's not such a fan of those, either :smile:

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

